# An exercise plan to get faster at cross and F2L with 90 minutes a day



## QQW (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is a daily exercise routine to practice systematically CFOP(especially cross and f2l) every day with only 1h30min of your time: 

Requirements: 
use or plan to learn CFOP
know f2l(sub-30 it)
be able to do a blindfolded cross
Preferably, you should be sub-45 before you use this routine or else it would take too much of your time.

Basically, you do 48 BLD crosses, 3 averages of 12(ao12) of cross(time yourself) plus one f2l slot(or x-cross if you can)(time yourself, 6 ao12s of cross+f2l(time yourself) and 2 ao12s of solves(time yourself). 

Here is a printable sheet that has the exercises and the spots where you can write your times and calculate your averages:
View attachment cube training daily.doc

If you find this too long(I did on schooldays), do one sheet every 2 days, making 45 minutes per day.

Keep all your sheets for "future reference" or just to see how much you have improved.

I am currently averaging 21.5 sec and i lowered my f2l from 14,5 to 13.5 sec in 5 days with this method.

Sorry if my English is bad I speak French in Montréal.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 27, 2014)

Only 1 hour 30 mins.


----------



## QQW (Apr 27, 2014)

For me it is(avg 21.5) but for others, maybe a little more or less. you can do two sheets or half a sheet per day, depending on your time arrangement.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 27, 2014)

QQW said:


> Here is a daily exercise routine to practice systematically CFOP(especially cross and f2l) every day with only 1h30min of your time:
> 
> Requirements:
> use or plan to learn CFOP
> ...


I will definitely use this method, but definitely not 90 minutes a day, maybe 30 thanks!


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (May 1, 2014)

QQW said:


> Sorry if my English is bad I speak French in Montréal.



Your English is fine. It's much better than most of us Americans! 

Also, I think this plan is great! I'm currently averaging ~28, and I was looking for a plan of some sort, so thank you.


----------



## GLgamer10 (May 11, 2014)

I'm sure this will help me because I wanted to improve my cross and F2L. I will let you know how this works for me. Thanks


----------



## Athefre (May 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm Celebrity Endorser and I'm here to show you an amazing workout plan I claim to have discovered! Introducing the QQW plan! With just 90 minutes a day you can see improvement in your first two layers. This four step plan consists of a range of activities to strengthen problem areas. This really works! Just listen to this real person's testimonial:

"I was stuck in a rut averaging 21.5 seconds. But since I discovered the QQW plan, I managed to lower my first two layer times from 14.5 to 13.5 seconds! Thanks Celebrity Endorser!"

Now doesn't this seem easy? You too can see amazing results if you simply follow the QQW plan. Order now and you'll receive my Daily Training Worksheet absolutely free!

*Must know or plan to learn the CFOP method
*Must be sub-30
*Must have the ability to solve a cross blindfolded


----------



## kcl (May 12, 2014)

I did something very similar to this. I used to do an ao50 of cross+1 blindfolded. My accuracy was actually pretty good, I got 48/50 once.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 6, 2014)

You only need to sub-30 f2l.


----------



## keima (Jun 6, 2014)

Why we have to do 48 BFD cross? Why not 50?

Thanks for the exercise I will try.


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like its worth a shot! I'm at 22 seconds now and wanna get sub 20 before my next comp


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jul 2, 2014)

Your English is good and very acceptable, I also have a friend who lives in Montréal.

By the way, I will certainly implement this plan.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 2, 2014)

My Super Duper Mega Ultra something something something Fridrich Training Method was something like this, but much more time intensive and the exercises were split into something like doing 20 * (50 BLD Cross) per day, and then the next month doing 20 * (Ao12 F2L) per day, and so on and so forth. This, IMO, is much better, kudos, definitely will use


----------



## Millet (Jul 10, 2014)

Love it. Been using this for a few months now and I've become much better at EO-Line, also somewhat better at ZZF2L. I found that using excel is much better for this kind of thing, so I've made two excel worksheet templates, one for ao5 and one for ao12.

Features:

Automatic calculation of average
Lowest and highest value of a given ao# is automatically discarded
Combined average of all averages in a set
Color coding for the highest (red) and lowest (green) value in a given set.

Note that you can simply rename the Cross, Cross + 1 etc if you use another method. I use ZZ and have the following names: EO-Line (BLD), EO-Line + 1 Block, EO-Line + ZZF2L, Full Solves.

[Requires Microsoft Excel 2007 or greater]
*Template for ao5*
Cubing Routine Template - CFOP - ao5.xlsx
*Template for ao12*
Cubing Routine Template - CFOP - ao12.xlsx
(Couldn't upload the .xlsx documents to speedsolving.com's uploader, so I had to use an external one, but it's a completely safe site)

Enjoy!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 10, 2014)

I will surely use this  I want to get 6 sec f2l!


----------

